# Thinkspace Offering Orchestral Stems



## robgb (Apr 29, 2018)

Composer Guy Michelmore's Thinkspace channel is offering stems from one of his orchestral sessions to play with. Great stuff.


----------



## Ihnoc (Apr 29, 2018)

I have recorded rock bands in the past, but nothing of this scale. These stems are very useful. Things that struck me as a newbie were the mic bleed and dryness of the room.

Persuaded me to pick up their full mixing course too!


----------



## robgb (Apr 30, 2018)

Ihnoc said:


> Things that struck me as a newbie were the mic bleed and dryness of the room.


The mic bleed really surprised me, yes. But also how out of tune many of the players are. Yet when listened to as a whole it sounds great.


----------



## VinRice (May 2, 2018)

There are a couple of mistakes in there as well which was amusing. You don't notice them when the whole band are playing.


----------



## sostenuto (May 2, 2018)

MUST be more than 'good' …. made me go re-read some of the Reaper Guide (after vacuuming dust off).


----------

